# 1994 Honeybear Manuals



## mikeh251 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello everyone!  This is my first post.  I recently got a Ford E350/Honeybear 29ft class C home.  Its in pretty nice shape with 60,500 miles.  I believe that the Honeybear company is no longer in business.  I would really like to somehow obtain the package of manuals/instructions that would have come with this machine at time of purchase.  Would anyone out there have any idea of how I may go about getting this kind of information?  Of course, I would gladly repay any costs that may be incurred with the process.  Thanks for looking at my post.


----------



## LEN (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome,
Just keep doing what you are doing here someone MAY have the manuals. Otherwise most of the manuals are can be gotten piece by piece. The truck it self from Ford, the refer from maker, the furnace from maker and so on. As to the coach itself, good luck this maybe a tuffy.

LEN


----------



## vanole (Sep 4, 2012)

I've seen a couple Honeybears in my travels.  

I think last year of production was 1994 not really sure though.

Here is a site that may help in your search  http://www.rvingthemidwestconnection.com/manuals1989older.htm

Jeff


----------



## mikeh251 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the link.  I checked it out, its the kind of thing that would help, but couldn't find any reference to my machine.  I do have a few documents concerning a few of the important features of the vehicle such as the heater, refrigerator and awning.  They were very helpful with my new experience as a first time motorhome owner.  Thats why I would like to see more.  I also have a book about fulltime r/v and it has helped also.  I don't have a specific problem or anything, its just that when I take on a new hobby, I usually teach myself by reading.  The internet has been an amazing tool for these sorts of things.  Not only can I read up on things, but I can also get first hand opinions from unbiased sources.  I will keep checking back to see if I "get a bite"!!!  Thanks again for looking and helping.


----------



## Philip.Saran (Sep 12, 2012)

I think you would find the manuals if you could find them to be vary vage and general in nature.

There are books on the market that cover RV appliance operation and repair and they would be of as 
much use as any factory manual you might get.

Other than that, just ask questions here on the forum and the knowledgeable people will respond.


----------



## mikeh251 (Sep 13, 2012)

ya, I agree with the last post.  I doubt that things that would really be useful would be in a manual anyways.  Now if a shop/service manual existed with wiring diagrams etc existed, that may be useful.  But the material provided to the purchaser is usually pretty general in nature and probably wouldn't help much anyhow.  My brother gave me a Full Time R/V  book and it was very helpful.  It mostly covers the topics related to the title, but also good tips on maintenence, equipment selection and so forth that I found beneficial.  Will have to visit the local library and also read more posts here and should be able to get whatever I may need.  Thanks again everyone!


----------



## JamesTheMan (Sep 23, 2012)

mikeh251;80063 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone! This is my first post. I recently got a Ford E350/Honeybear 29ft class C home. Its in pretty nice shape with 60,500 miles. I believe that the Honeybear company is no longer in business. I would best buy gift card glitch really like to somehow obtain the package of manuals/instructions that would have come with this machine at time of purchase. Would anyone out there have any idea of how I may go about getting this kind of information? Of course, I would gladly repay any costs that may be incurred with the process. Thanks for looking at my post.



What is your email? I might be able to dig this up thru my database and give you something.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 23, 2012)

just send him  PM from here


----------

